# US Citizen with dual US/German kids



## Amifrau (May 12, 2015)

Question--was married to a German (divorced now and remarried to US Citizen). Two children (non minors ages 19 & 22) are dual citizens. Son is moving to Germany end of May. If I were to return to Germany would this help my "cause" in terms of work visa and what not. I speak german (near native fluency) and can find work easily (hairdresser). My husband on the other hand, speaks no german and is older (55). Anyone know anything about the situation of having adult german children as an American citizen and if that would help in attaining work/stay visa?


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

As ever, your best source of information is your local German consulate. I don't believe adult children can sponsor parents, so I don't think there's any advantage gained by having your son move back. Your ability to stay long-term and work in Germany would depend on employment, and hairdresser would likely not be an occupation for which you'd receive a visa. If your husband worked in a high-demand field (certain types of programming or engineering etc) then he might be eligible, despite not having the language. However, age works against him here, both the difficulty of getting hired, and being over 55 I believe it's near-impossible to enter the public health insurance system, which means expensive private health insurance.


----------



## Amifrau (May 12, 2015)

Years ago when I was just dating ex-husband it was very simple to get a work visa and Aufenthaltsgenehmigung despite us not being married? Has something changed with their visa laws?


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

Amifrau said:


> Years ago when I was just dating ex-husband it was very simple to get a work visa and Aufenthaltsgenehmigung despite us not being married? Has something changed with their visa laws?


I don't know if things have changed. Americans have generally always had a relatively easy time of it in Germany, living and working. I get the impression that individual bureaucrats at the foreigners' office have a fair bit of discretion too. That being said, I expect there's a big difference between these two situations when asking for residence and work permits:

(1) a younger American with a German partner (possibly living with them) wanting to stay longer, and maybe eventually get married; 

(2) an older American - with an American husband over 55 who doesn't speak the language - moving to follow an adult child and needing to find relatively "unskilled" work (don't take that the wrong way - I mean work that does not require a university degree or pay a high salary).


----------



## Amifrau (May 12, 2015)

None taken Im kinda bummed now...may need to go drink a German beer since that seems to be as close as I'll get lol


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

Amifrau said:


> None taken Im kinda bummed now...may need to go drink a German beer since that seems to be as close as I'll get lol


Even if you'd landed a work permit, private health insurance for +55 might have been brutal, and I doubt that what a hairdresser makes would provide a comfortable living for two adults.

This is just random internet advice, though, you really need to talk to the consulate for an official answer.


----------



## Amifrau (May 12, 2015)

Well I appreciate your help I am headed to Germany in August and will look into some options. Thanks again!


----------

